# Google Blog , Google Plus and Limit of Pictures



## CNJ (Jan 15, 2013)

There are probably enough geeks out there to answer my questions.

For four years I have been blogging about my husband's dementia on

```
http://plantcityladyandfriends.blogspot.com/
```
 and have loved the experience. 
I share my faith on it and have seen many people visit and comment--over 800 comments in these four years. 

Within this past year Google has gotten me to switch from one pen name to my actual name on my Google Plus. Advantages include I can easily share a post on Google Plus. 

Disadvantages:

1. Google appears to own my pictures through Picasaweb.
2. I cannot upload more pictures recently. This is disappointing because I am going through a Christian book, The House That Cleans Itself, and showing pictures of improvements in making the Alzheimer's ready home. Pictures help me upload to Pinterest and I am getting a lot of traffic on my blog. 
3. So I bought more space at $2.49 a month and *still cannot upload *from my computer. Perhaps I can upload from my iPhone, but I really don't care to do that.

At one time I asked the administrators here about a forum for caregivers, but was told I could post under health and I didn't see the advantages. Certainly I can post prayer requests here and in Tea Parlor. 

I love the supportive community of my blog, but am at a standstill now. What to do?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 15, 2013)

Facebook has unlimited photo storage, and you can link to albums so that even non-FB users can see them. Maybe moving some photos that way might free up enough space/allow you to upload more?

While it wouldn't have its own forum, a single continuous thread for caregivers here might work. We have one like that about adoptions, for example.


----------



## CNJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Scottish Lass said:


> Facebook has unlimited photo storage, and you can link to albums so that even non-FB users can see them. Maybe moving some photos that way might free up enough space/allow you to upload more?
> 
> While it wouldn't have its own forum, a single continuous thread for caregivers here might work. We have one like that about adoptions, for example.



Thanks for the lovely response, Anna. 

I have a Facebook "Like" page and also a group page for the ladies who received one of the 15 free books the author sent me. Periodically I put a link to the blog on Facebook, but I do not have PB Facebook members notice, other than Ruby. Thanks, Ruby! My friend Ruby on PB does post often on PlantCityLadyandFriends for which I am grateful and she has also noticed the picture problem with Google.

Google Plus and Facebook certainly are competitors now. I do like Google Plus, but not the diminished capacity of my Google blog now. 

I am not sure how much of an interest there is on PB for a caregivers post like an adoption post. 

Cordially,
Carol


----------



## Wayne (Jan 15, 2013)

Have you investigated Wordpress.com for your blog?


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure from your post whether it is pictures from the book that you are trying to upload to your site. If so, Google may be blocking copyright material. If you aren't able to upload pictures that you've taken, that's obviously not the issue.


----------



## CNJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Edward said:


> I'm not sure from your post whether it is pictures from the book that you are trying to upload to your site. If so, Google may be blocking copyright material. If you aren't able to upload pictures that you've taken, that's obviously not the issue.



Thanks, Edward! I just want to be able again to put pictures from my computer on the blog. I have a copyright notice on that blog, *took it off, and still cannot post pictures*. So I put the copyright back on. 

The message says:
*Upload You can upload JPG, GIF or PNG file
From this blog
From your phone
From your webcam
From a URL*

But the above doesn't let you select from your own computer. I have sent an e-mail request to '[email protected]' and left other messages to try to get this resolved for my Plant City Lady and Friends blog.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 16, 2013)

I still think linking to FB albums for older photos (and thereby freeing up space on your blog) may work.


----------



## CNJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Scottish Lass said:


> I still think linking to FB albums for older photos (and thereby freeing up space on your blog) may work.



Anna, that is exactly what I think I will do. I have a call into Google and left a message. Even so I am just now paying $2.49 a month for having more space and Google and it is not letting me post pictures. 

I just got a call from my cousin who tells me the problems with Wordpress that is wife, who switched there, is having. 

I did just post on Plant City Lady and Friends about putting pictures on Facebook.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 16, 2013)

I know it's not ideal, and hopefully it's just a stopgap. It's tough to help with tech issues when we're not at the same computer!


----------



## CNJ (Jan 21, 2013)

*Problem solved.* Although Google never got back to me directedly, they now have a *Picasa Web Album* from which I can upload photos from my computer to use on my blog. I am paying $2.49 a month for what used to be a free service.

BTW, I have heard via family that Wordpress.com is not as easy to use as is a Google blog. Now I can add pictures to my blogs and I am once again a happy camper.


----------

